# Lan Kabel Verteiler



## oxoViperoxo (9. März 2012)

Also wir haben zuhause eine Fritzbox. Von dieser habe ich in mein Zimmer ein Lan-kabel gezogen um ordentlich zocken zu können. Nun habe ich mir eine PS3 gekauft und möchte damit auch zocken (online). Ich möchte aber nicht noch ein Kabel ziehen und WLan ist zu schlecht. Gibt es so eine Art Verteiler? Hab auf dem Gebiet Null Ahnung. Ich möchte auch nicht sonderlich viel ausgeben. Toll wäre auch ein dreifach Verteiler. Mein Smart TV würde sich auch über eine schnelle Leitung freuen. 

Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## rabe08 (10. März 2012)

So einen Verteiler nennt man SWITCH. Empfehlenswert: TP-Link TL-SG1005D Netzwerk Switch 5x 1000MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## der_knoben (10. März 2012)

Ansonsten gibt es auf Ebay auch eine große Auswahl: 
bis 100MBit:
eBay: lan switch
bis 1000MBit:
lan switch | eBay

Wobei ich der festen ÜBerzeugung bin, dass der 100Mbit Switch reichen wird.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. März 2012)

Danke schonmal. Also ich würde gerne bei Amazon, Mindfactory oder Computeruniverse bestellen. EBay lieber nicht.  Der erste Vorschlag klingt eigentlich sehr gut. Preis okay und das Ding ist auch noch schwarz. Doch meine die vorherign Käufer dass das NT fiept. Das geht leider garnicht, den ich schlafe auch in dem Zimmer. Gibt es eine gute Alternative?


----------



## der_yappi (10. März 2012)

Wenn du den Switch nicht brauchst kannste auch einfach den Stecker ziehen.
Ansonsten einfach mal nach 100MBit oder 1GBit Switchen suchen (wies der_knoben schon gesagt hat: 100MBit sollten reichen)
Such mal nach Asus, TP-Link, Netgear, D-Link, Linksys.
Eig. kannst du da nicht viel falsch machen


----------



## oxoViperoxo (10. März 2012)

Okay dank euch!


----------



## onslaught (11. März 2012)

Switches bekommst du fast in jedem Laden der auch Glühbirnen verkauft  bei 7 - 8 € gehts los.


----------



## oxoViperoxo (11. März 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt diesen hier bestellt.

D-Link DES-1005D Fast Ethernet 5-Port Switch: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------

